# Copter-Photography



## panoist (Nov 10, 2013)

Don´t know which is the right board for this post about my all new flight-photo-blog.
All shots are taken with the EOS 5DII and III under an octocopter.
You will find my blog at: http://flugblog.lannert.net


----------



## Vossie (Nov 10, 2013)

Cool. Is this a stitched from multiple images or a crop from a single image?

Do you need special permits to fly in Germany?


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautiful image.

Welcome to cr


----------



## panoist (Nov 10, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Cool. Is this a stitched from multiple images or a crop from a single image?
> 
> Do you need special permits to fly in Germany?


Thanks; yes this one is a stitching from 5 shots.
Here in germany it´s quite complicate to fly a photocopter. You need a permit for every single state. And they are very expensive.


----------



## panoist (Nov 10, 2013)

Click said:


> Beautiful image.
> 
> Welcome to cr



Thanks a lot. It´s nice to be here.


----------



## panoist (Nov 12, 2013)

Theres a new flight-pic in the blog. You´ll find it under: http://flugblog.lannert.net/die-doppelte-kirche/


----------

